# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  انتقال ایتم های لیست به کتابخانه

## sarasara

سلام
من یه لیست دارم شامل حدود ۵۰۰۰ تا آیتم که درون فولدرها و ساب فولدر ها قرار دارن. می خوام این آیتم ها دقیقا به هممون فرمتی که تو لیست هستن به کتابخانه جدید منتقل بشن؛ کسی می تونه راهنمایی کنه چه باید بکنم؟؟؟
*همه آیتم ها پیوست دارن.
*ستون های لیست و کتابخانه عینا شبیه هم تعریف شدن.

----------


## BandeKHoda

من همین کار رو کردم
البته انتقال از 2010 به 2013 بود
میتونی از back up و restore استفاده کنی
ولی تو کیس من بعضی از جزئیات منتقل نشدن، مثل دسترسی ها و کاربران مربوط به آیتم ها

آخرش مجبور شدم کد بنویسم
تو کد نویسی دست باز تره حتی فیلدهای خاص رو میشه مقدار دهی کرد
البته کار سختیه، مثلا اگه کاربری که اطلاعات رو انتقال میده در مقصد دسترسی نداشته باشه
یا اگه داده مبدا نقص داشت باشه باید کلی خطا ها رو در نظر بگیری

----------


## sarasara

از backup-restore بنا به دلایلی نمی خوام استفاده کنم.
من با کد نویسی تو نستم پیوست ها رو منتقل کنم اما هنوز نتونستم فولدرها و زیرفولدر ها رو منتقل کنم!

----------


## sarasara

مشکل من حل شده!
http://www.mindfiresolutions.com/Pro...t-List-487.php

----------

